# Whitney Houstons Tod doch ein tragischer Unfall?



## Stefan102 (1 März 2012)

​
Gerade erst meldete sich Leolah, die Schwester von Bobby Brown (43), zu Wort, um zu verkünden, dass sie glaube, Whitney Houstons (†48) Tod sei kein Unfall gewesen und dass Bobbi Kristina (18) momentan nur ihrer Familie rund um Vater Bobby trauen solle. Mit dieser These stand die ehemalige Schwägerin der Soul-Diva jedoch ziemlich alleine da, denn der Rest der Familie glaubte vielmehr an einen tragischen Unfall. Nun sieht es ganz danach aus, als ob sich Letzteres bestätigen ließe.

Wie eonline.com berichtet, habe jemand aus dem Untersuchungskreis verraten, dass die toxikologischen Tests keine Hinweise auf einen Suizid oder gar Mord ergeben hätten. Alles deute momentan auf einen Unfall hin, da auch keine Kampfspuren an Whitneys Körper entdeckt wurden und auch Selbstmordgefährdet soll die Sängerin nicht gewesen sein.

Das endgültige Untersuchungsergebnis steht zwar noch aus, aber bislang sieht es danach aus, als ob die Familie recht behalten wird und Whitney am 11. Februar tatsächlich an einem Medikamenten-Mix gestorben ist.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (1 März 2012)

Wen interessiert denn, ob Whitneys Tod ein Unfall war oder nicht?


----------



## tommie3 (5 März 2012)

Das wir auch so eine Neverending Story.


----------

